# Dialog Module



## Samuel Venable (Jan 28, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/ICSCJ9nX6Gg_


Originally designed to be an extension for GameMaker Studio, which is why the exported symbols only return and have arguments that are either pointers or doubles - limitation of the software. Doesn't apply if you include the header and use the namespace instead.

Includes Message Box with OK, OK/Cancel, Yes/No, Yes/No/Cancel, Retry/Cancel, Abort, Abort/Ignore, Input Box for strings and numbers, Password Box for strings and numbers, Open File, Multi-Select Files, Save File, Folder Browser, and Color Picker. The File Dialogs support Multiple Filters, each of which, may be selected from a drop-down menu. Localization of button and title bar text is also supported.

Detects whether the current session created the KWIN_RUNNING X11 hint, and if it did it will use KDialog to create Qt based dialogs, otherwise it will use Zenity for GTK+ dialogs, in attempts to match the current session's primary toolkit. This default behavior may be overridden by using code which defines the widget system to use for creating dialogs. Also: permissive MIT license.









						GitHub - time-killer-games/libdlgmod: The World's Simplest Way to Dialog
					

The World's Simplest Way to Dialog. Contribute to time-killer-games/libdlgmod development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				




Thought I'd share this here for anyone who might need it in their projects.


----------

